# Sea Sucker racks...



## security58 (Jul 27, 2011)

anyone know where i can buy a sea sucker online? Their site doesnt sell them, or at least thats what i understood, thanks in advance...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Weird, all I did was Google "sea sucker bike rack" and got this.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

This product is A+ right here. I got the upgraded skewer and extra sucker. Works awesome.


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

Ordered myself a talon today...

Did you get yours irish? how do you like it?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Odii said:


> Ordered myself a talon today...
> 
> Did you get yours irish? how do you like it?


Its pretty awesome. Can't say enough good things about it. I had about 5 people ask me about it on our 1st voyage.


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the followup. and the good picks ! 

I'm a manager for a car rental company, so normally i drive a different vehicle home every day, and for the next couple months I've been assigned a specific car, so it was really time to get some sort of rack that I could use with anything, because I never know what I'll be driving, which can really put a damper in my biking plans.

When i saw this in a bike mag, i thought it looked too good to be true.

I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Odii said:


> Awesome, thanks for the followup. and the good picks !
> 
> I'm a manager for a car rental company, so normally i drive a different vehicle home every day, and for the next couple months I've been assigned a specific car, so it was really time to get some sort of rack that I could use with anything, because I never know what I'll be driving, which can really put a damper in my biking plans.
> 
> ...


I kept my expectations low when I bought it. But man was I surprised when I got it. You like it.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I bet those suckers cut down on tailgaters...


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

irishpitbull said:


> I kept my expectations low when I bought it. But man was I surprised when I got it. You like it.


I've been looking at this for my brand new 2012 Hyundai Elantra. Looks great!

How far can you generally go before the vacuum loses air and the orange band starts to show?

Also, how is the securing system? I'm not sure I like the looks of that window and trunk mount with cable. Does it work well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## matocrito (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi
I am Spanish and I can not write well in English, I do it with google translator.
We have a cycling club and every day, one has to offer your car and the Sea Sucker seems the solution.
How are sales?
How long endure without losing pressure?
Your opinion would be helpful.
thanks


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> I've been looking at this for my brand new 2012 Hyundai Elantra. Looks great!
> 
> How far can you generally go before the vacuum loses air and the orange band starts to show?
> 
> ...


I went 250miles last weekend with *no* problems. I don't use the securing cables, I dont leave my bike unattended and bought the upgraded skewer that is lockable.


----------



## matocrito (Jan 7, 2012)

with problems?

what problems did you have?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

matocrito said:


> with problems?
> 
> what problems did you have?


Sorry no problems. I answered from my iPhone :madman:

This rack is great. I will never go back to a standard rack:thumbsup:


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Look pretty cool. A little over priced IMO. Im always a little worried about my bikes falling off on normal roof racks, these would definitely make me sweat.


----------



## matocrito (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, thanks, although transport costs us $ 300 I will buy two models TALON
seasucker.com/ProductCart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=19]Bike Racks


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

cman8 said:


> Look pretty cool. A little over priced IMO. Im always a little worried about my bikes falling off on normal roof racks, these would definitely make me sweat.


Its in some people's nature to be nervous of somthing new. Your roof would come off before this. Considering Yakima for my car is 600 and looks like ****, this is aperfect price.


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

I ordered one last week, pretty stoked about it getting here. I'll post a review and some pics when it gets here


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use my mini bomber when I go on weekend trips with my wife, otherwise I put my bike in my hatchback for safety and better gas mileage. 
I have had great success with mine. I have had a guy tell me that they wouldn't trust it and that it shouldn't work. Then I told him that I just drove 200 miles with it on. And he still couldn't get it!!

I too don't leave my bike out of view when I use the racks.
I have only noticed some slight depressurization when driving from sea level up to about 7000-8000 feet. At that point, it was just starting to show orange. 

Great product, especially for people with unusual car shapes and who don't like to keep a rack attached to their car at all times. I had a yakima rack, without my bike on it, suck about 3mpg off my mileage. 

As far as price, a yakima rack with attachments can run you, on REI, bars $80, towers $170 and up, one bike attachment $99 and up, locks for four towers about $50. About $400, for just one bike. So racks aren't that cheap either. Of course, racks are more versatile for multisports/cargo.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Interested but have 1 question. Anyone concerned about the Seasucker rack being stolen while you ride?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

slumpey said:


> Interested but have 1 question. Anyone concerned about the Seasucker rack being stolen while you ride?


While I don't own one (not yet, anyway), the videos make it look fairly fast and simple to remove and store in your car.


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> While I don't own one (not yet, anyway), the videos make it look fairly fast and simple to remove and store in your car.


Mine has not arrived yet, but I plan on doing the same thing - just taking them off and putting them inside the vehicle.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> While I don't own one (not yet, anyway), the videos make it look fairly fast and simple to remove and store in your car.


It comes off and on your car in less that 5 mins.


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was considering buying this week but as a couple of other posted, the security factor is drawing me away. I can maybe lock the bike frame to the roof rack but that doesn't keep anyone from taking the seasuckers. Especially, since they are so easy to take off. The anchors would provide any more protection than locking the frame to the roof rack....especially the one that goes on your window.

I can imagine having dinner at a restaurant right after a race then come out to the car and the seasuckers are gone but my bike still locked to my roof rack hanging on the side of my vehicle.


----------



## matocrito (Jan 7, 2012)

You can put a lock on skewers


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good point about lock on skewers. But the rear wheel mount can't be locked down. That could still easily be stolen.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

allroy71 said:


> Good point about lock on skewers. But the rear wheel mount can't be locked down. That could still easily be stolen.


Why would someone steal the rear wheel mount?


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

matocrito said:


> You can put a lock on skewers


Couldn't someone just steal the rack with the bike still attached?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

woodyak said:


> Couldn't someone just steal the rack with the bike still attached?


That could happen with any rack.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

irishpitbull said:


> That could happen with any rack.


Yeah, but not so easily if the rack is locked to the car. Is this rack locked to the car in any manner?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Locks only keep the honest people out. If you live in the getto and your bike is in area where it unattended. I would pass on this. The system is tough to get off if u have never used the system but I would not leave it on overnight if out of town. I have seen racks locked on the top cars stolen and bikes stolen by removing the forks. If someone wants your bike it's gone either way.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

We have quite a few folks around here with Seasuckers (headquarters is about an hour or so south of me) and I have yet to hear anything bad about them. Great product.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

A guy at work has a seasucker he puts on his Charger and he use to have to drive around to different businesses all day and never had any issues with the whole mount/bike being stolen. My concern was someone stealing the seasucker while I was out riding so I plan to completely take mine off and lock it in the car while out on the bike.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Every online retailer I have found as well as a LBS is selling the SeaSucker Talon for $250.00. Any chance these will drop in price soon?


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

csledd281 said:


> A guy at work has a seasucker he puts on his Charger and he use to have to drive around to different businesses all day and never had any issues with the whole mount/bike being stolen. My concern was someone stealing the seasucker while I was out riding so I plan to completely take mine off and lock it in the car while out on the bike.


Yeah, I take mine off at the trail. Not only does it keep it safe, but It lets me re-secure the mount, since its still new, that gives me a good feeling for some reason.


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

slumpey said:


> Every online retailer I have found as well as a LBS is selling the SeaSucker Talon for $250.00. Any chance these will drop in price soon?


I'm betting that will be the price until they get some sort of Chinese knock-off.

The prices are honest prices.

It they were 80$, no one would take them seriously and they would be sold at wal-mart.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought a mini bomber from carbon connection. Should get it here on Wednesday. Im so stoked to try these out. Carbon connection fulfilled the order quick (Same day) only thing is it was drop shipped from florida so now I had to wait a week to get them. Still free shipping no tax, its a good deal for a complete universal rack for two (And up to three) bikes. IMHO. I sold my old thule 400Xt rack with 1 bike tray for $250 and paid the difference to get me one of these. Now when friends want to go ridding and say that I have to drive because I have the rack, Ill pull out the seasuckers and make them drive.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Odii said:


> I'm betting that will be the price until they get some sort of Chinese knock-off.
> 
> The prices are honest prices.
> 
> It they were 80$, no one would take them seriously and they would be sold at wal-mart.


Also, if you notice on their website, if any sucker or part starts to wear out they offer replacement parts at a fraction of the price if you have bought one from an authorized retailer. The mini bomber also seems to come with an extra vacuum cup.


----------



## AlterZgo (Mar 7, 2012)

Bumping this thread... Does anybody know how the SeaSucker works when bikes are mounted on the rear hatch of an SUV? In every video and website I've seen, there's the front fork attachment, but there's nothing holding the rear tires in place. Do they recommend NOT using the rear tire mount when hanging from the back of an SUV? Doesn't the rear tires flop around? Also, it seems like due to lack of a large flat surface where the rear tires hang, there wouldn't be a place where the rear tire seasucker could mount.


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe just use some duct tape????
cup holders on a boat yes, but a bike rack
on a car going down the freeway ut:


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

AlterZgo,
give them a call or shoot them an email. They are very good at responding to your questions. When I used them on my MDX, I put the rear wheel strap on the hatch and strapped the wheel.


----------



## matocrito (Jan 7, 2012)

up´


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

irishpitbull said:


> Locks only keep the honest people out. If you live in the getto and your bike is in area where it unattended. I would pass on this. The system is tough to get off if u have never used the system but I would not leave it on overnight if out of town. I have seen racks locked on the top cars stolen and bikes stolen by removing the forks. If someone wants your bike it's gone either way.


you are correct. there are measure you can take to make it a lengthy process though. I used hex nuts on the bolts instead of the factor wing nuts it came with for my bike trays. I also use lockcores which give me much more piece of mind

seasucker has a great product here. Interesting concept and idea... now only if I would have known about this before I bought my roof rack...


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

SRock24 said:


> seasucker has a great product here. Interesting concept and idea... now only if I would have known about this before I bought my roof rack...


Sell it and buy the seasucker :thumbsup: Thats what I did. hahaha. J/k. all racks serve the same purpose, what works for someone someone else might not like. As for me I love these seasuckers.


----------

